# Turkey and Ham...Smoking Order?



## sur2baja (Nov 25, 2011)

Good morning all,  I have an ECB and wanted to smoke a turkey and a ham at the same time. I realize the turkey will take about six hours and the ham about three. I know the general rule is to smoke the turkey for about half the entire cooking time and ideally that should be done at the begging but the screws up smoking the ham when I want to finish it all at the same time. Any suggestions or should I just slow cook the turkey for the first three hours and then throw the ham on and smoke for the final three?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

How big is your turkey & how big is your ham? A 12 lb. ham will take about the same time as a 12 lb. turkey. A little less than 30 minutes per pound at 225.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2011)

sur2baja said:


> Good morning all, I have an ECB and wanted to smoke a turkey and a ham at the same time. I realize the turkey will take about six hours and the ham about three. I know the general rule is to smoke the turkey for about half the entire cooking time and ideally that should be done at the begging but the screws up smoking the ham when I want to finish it all at the same time. Any suggestions or should I just slow cook the turkey for the first three hours and then throw the ham on and smoke for the final three? Thanks in advance!!!


First----I wouldn't slow cook anything that isn't cured, especially a Turkey.

I'll give a couple suggestions, and others can give more:

I don't know how big your Turkey or Ham is, but If you're saying the Turkey will take 6 hours, and the Ham 3, I would start the Turkey 3 hours earlier than the Ham, at a higher temp, until you get through the danger zone (40˚ to 135˚). Then drop it to 225˚, or whatever you want to do the Ham at. I would have the Ham above the Turkey in the smoker. Whichever one is done first, I would foil & wrap in towels, and put in the cooler until the other one is done.

My 2¢

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I have to disagree on this one. Now not knowing how big either thing is doesn't help but I would say that the ham will take longer then the bird. I have just smoked 3 birds all around 14lbs and they took about 3-31/2 hours at about 285*-300* Now the ham should take alittle longer so I would recommend that you start the hams now that also is that the hams is a fresh ham and not pre-cooked. In that case you will be mearly re-heating it up again. Now I do like to smoke my poultry at a higher temp to help and crisp the skin. So let us know how big everything is and we will be more able to help you. Next thing is Welcome To SMF you'll like it here.


----------



## sur2baja (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of detail! I'm following the instructions on the smoking-meat website for turkey and ham. On the turkey side, it's 14 pounds with a buttermilk, salt and rub brine (about 20 hours) then placing a butter, rub and chive mix under the skin and in the cavity for snoking  On the ham side, it's a Costco spiral cut, 12 pounds and I'm making my own glaze. I'll place the turkey on the lower rack and ham on top.  I'll fill the water pan with just water and let it catch drippings. I'm using a 50/50 mix of apple and cherry chips (can't find chunks locally) not soaked and just keep a light smoke going. By the way, Brinkmann is electric and it holds steady right below 250 degrees.Thanks again for advice.


----------



## sur2baja (Nov 25, 2011)

By the way, I'm shooting for a 165 temp at the breast for the turkey and 120 deg for the ham.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

At 250 degrees a 14 lb. turkey will take 5 to 7 hours, depending on how thick the breast is. A 12 lb. ham ( if fully cooked ) will take about 5 hours to get to 145 which is when I would pull it out. If either one gets done too soon just wrap it in foil & it will stay hot for a couple of hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

At 250 degrees a 14 lb. turkey will take 5 to 7 hours, depending on how thick the breast is. A 12 lb. ham ( if fully cooked ) will take about 5 hours to get to 145 which is when I would pull it out. If either one gets done too soon just wrap it in foil & it will stay hot for a couple of hours.


----------

